
New computer glitch may have lost new voter registrations - fortran77
https://newjerseyglobe.com/campaigns/new-computer-glitch-may-have-lost-new-voter-registrations/
======
deathhand
I will keep saying this until I am blue in the face: The voting process should
not be a "trade secret"[1]

NJ also has had problems this year with their manual process. [2]

I honestly don't understand how everyone can feel so indifferent about this
issue that is the cornerstone of America.

1 -
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190706/17082642527/votin...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190706/17082642527/voting-
machine-makers-claim-names-entities-that-own-them-are-trade-secrets.shtml)

2 - [https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/politics/paterson-city-
counc...](https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/politics/paterson-city-council-vice-
president-among-4-charged-with-voting-fraud-in-may-special-election-nj-
ag/2484797/)

------
binarymax
What nonsense. Calling up saying their registration didn’t go through, so they
can’t vote. So why not just _register them on the phone at that moment?_ This
infuriates me. It’s 2020. Voting should be frictionless and easy and we
continue to hear stories like this.

~~~
MereInterest
Agreed. Given the history of one of the US political parties toward voter
suppression, I tend to assume malice rather than incompetence in these cases.

~~~
mc32
Ha! There’s shenanigans that happen in primaries for both main parties
involved. The intersection of incumbents, party favorites and upstart
occasionally lead to suspicious activity (famously Chicago in the runnup to
Kennedy’s nomination).

------
dmazin
This happened to me after I moved to NJ recently. When I told someone about
this at a coffee shop, they said "it's because your last name is Putin" (I'm
Russian). :/

------
tantalor
> It’s not possible for someone who registers at a motor vehicle agency to
> prove they did. “The MVC does not issue a receipt for voter registration,”
> Hooker said.

Found the problem: incompetence

------
treyfitty
As a former NJ resident for 10 years, people wonder why I have such a large
disdain for them. You see, it's not just 1 particular thing that infuriated
me, but over time, it was systematically clear that NJ does not have your
back. Medical bill protections, business insurance laws, filing complaints,
unemployment... etc. Each instance is deserving of its own post, but I will
save that for later.

When compared to NYC, people often cite NJ as being "a good deal" financially.
However, I beg to differ. You get what you pay for, and NJ isn't an exception.
NJ is good to play it safe, but when the world becomes a complex system of
100s of points of failure in your life, you can be certain that it will not
work in your favor.

From a cultural perspective, NJ really epitomizes "let's find the best deal."
If their residents have self selected themselves by that line of reasoning,
what do you think will happen to each respective system, which was built by
them? Shortcuts here, not paying attention there...etc. You get the idea.

Point is, NJ is called the dump of NY for a reason. It's not because of one
particular reason, but after a while, you'll start to notice how they are
inept as a government.

